# Critique me and chloe



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

okay so she was really hyper today. 
When she's lazy, she stretches out, like a hunter horse. When she's hyper, she stretches round, like a dressage horse. I don't really care what she's doing, as long as she's stretching. We've went from a year of a hallow back, head really high to this. And all we did was change 2 things to get this result: get her a NICE gelly pad (for her sore back), change how I ride her(again for her sore back, I used to sit really hard on her). 








































I really had to open her up to get the 3 strides i wanted in between these lines. As a result, I'm disgustingly forward in both pictures. 
 









doesn't she look comfortable? 
You don't even WANT to see pictures of what she looked like a year ago.
She was SO green, didn't know how to jump, basically knew how to stop and how to go. And her head was so high and her back was so hallow all the time, because it hurt.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't have much to critique but I wanted to say you two make a beautiful team!


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

she's so cute! is she a thoroughbred?
oh and i just noticed you're in northern virginia, i'm moving to loudoun county in october


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

dannys_girl16 said:


> she's so cute! is she a thoroughbred?
> oh and i just noticed you're in northern virginia, i'm moving to loudoun county in october


Yes, an ottb. 
Really? that's not too far from where I am.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

anybody else?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I think you will get even more of a response from her if you lighten up on her mouth. You seem to be holding pretty tight to your reins and holding her back. If its speed control you're trying to achieve, use your seat, not your hands. In the 5th picture, you are riding on your hands alot. Think about sitting back and deep into the saddle. Loosen your grip and give her her head a bit more. Its ok if she hangs it a bit lower, you can work on a headset once she gives to your hands and softens up a bit. She's very beautiful and extends nicely, but I think you could get even more impulsion from behind by relaxing your whole body, sitting back, using a ton of leg and softening your hands. 
Nice job so far. She's also a very pretty jumper!


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I think you will get even more of a response from her if you lighten up on her mouth. You seem to be holding pretty tight to your reins and holding her back. If its speed control you're trying to achieve, use your seat, not your hands. In the 5th picture, you are riding on your hands alot. Think about sitting back and deep into the saddle. Loosen your grip and give her her head a bit more. Its ok if she hangs it a bit lower, you can work on a headset once she gives to your hands and softens up a bit. She's very beautiful and extends nicely, but I think you could get even more impulsion from behind by relaxing your whole body, sitting back, using a ton of leg and softening your hands.
> Nice job so far. She's also a very pretty jumper!


I actually have a very loose feel on her, except for that day. I don't know what it was, but she was a coocoo horse . Most days I ride her pretty much on the buckle and use my seat, even when we are jumping. Today I had to use more than my seat because I'm not the greatest "riding with your seat" rider yet. I come from a long line of lesson horses, and bad trainers. I didn't start riding with my seat until like 6 months ago when I got a great trainer for me and my horse (I've only owned her for a year). I only half halt when I sit if i feel like she's getting too fast. 
As for the impulsion/headset deal, I'm not working on that at all... yet. She JUST got comfortable on and pain free on her back (I'm talking like a month ago) so we're still working on pace, her leads, and some jumping (just to keep her work interesting, she loves jumping). Im a hunter rider so I want her to just relax her head/neck and reach with her legs, if you get what I mean. 

I REALLY appreciate the great imput, though! I'll keep what you said in mind!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

saraequestrian said:


> Jubilee Rose said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will get even more of a response from her if you lighten up on her mouth. You seem to be holding pretty tight to your reins and holding her back. If its speed control you're trying to achieve, use your seat, not your hands. In the 5th picture, you are riding on your hands alot. Think about sitting back and deep into the saddle. Loosen your grip and give her her head a bit more. Its ok if she hangs it a bit lower, you can work on a headset once she gives to your hands and softens up a bit. She's very beautiful and extends nicely, but I think you could get even more impulsion from behind by relaxing your whole body, sitting back, using a ton of leg and softening your hands.
> ...


No problem. Have you tried riding on the lunge without reins? Have someone lunge you as you ride, but don't use reins. Stretch your arms out in the air to help balance you, or hold them to your side. This REALLY forces you to use your seat when you ride, especially at the posting trot. It changes your whole position. Just an idea, that really helped me. :wink:


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

In the first jumping picture:
You're gripping with your knees, and consequentially, your lower leg has slid back. I think doing some stirrupless work over small grids and such would get you using your whole leg, instead of bracing with your knee, and relying on your stirrups to support your lower leg through the jump.
Your release is pretty good, but if you're trying to do a short crest, you need to lower your hands on her neck bit, they're a little too high, but not bad at all, :]
Also, make sure you work on staying out of the saddle after the jump, it kinda look like you either got left behind or just didn't get up enough.
You're looking up, which is awesome =D
Your back and shoulders also look very nice. There's not roaching or hollowing.. which again, awesomeness XD

Second picture:
LAP HANDS. Lol. Get those hands on front of you! :]
You also seem to have a bit of a death grip on the reins too, so work on a softer hand as well.
Again, you're gripping too much with your knee, and not enough with your lower leg, so really try and stretch you heel down, and wrap your legs around the horses barrel. Not as in grabbing hold for balance and security, just a nice quiet leg is always good.

Third picture: 
Like you mentioned with your arms, they're a little straight, but that can be fixed, and I'm sure you've been working on it :]
You're in your horses mouth way too much, she's got her mouth open and gaped, and I can see your hands are tight on the reins.
She seems a little tight over the topline in this picture, and has fallen onto the forehand. She's probably done this because you'r in her mouth, and off her sides with her lower leg. So REALLY work on loosening up the reins, and pushing her forward.

Fourth picture:
More leg.
Less rein.
She's veryyy tight through her front end, probaby because you're bracing in her mouth.
I LOVE your heel here, it's very very nice! Kudos =D

Fifth picture:
Lengthen your stirrups ATLEAST one hole. For just being in a half seat at the canter, you're waaaay too far out of the saddle.
You've begun doing what I did, just standing on the stirrups and pinching with my knee. If she were to spook or swerve to the side for some reason, you'd be off.
I think for your half seat, you should practice it without stirrups, because you rely on them wayyy too much for your half seat to be correct and effective.
Your reins aren't as tight in this photo, but you're still kindof bracing in her mouth. Also, when you rise into half seat, let your hands follow you into a higher postion. Your hand to mouth connection is severely broken.
A half seat doesn't nessicarily mean that you get out of the saddle with your seat, it means to shift your weight to the front of your pelvis and close your hip angle in preparation for a jump.
This is what a half seat SHOULD look like:









Last picture:
Better with your hands! they're up where they're supposed to be, but you still have an overly tight hold on the reins, especially if you just came from a jump. 
Again, you're pinching with your knees, and standing in the stirrups. You've gotten into the habit of a false half seat. 

From what I can tell, you rely way too much on the tack [specifically reins and stirrups] which probably also means your balance could be better. I really really strongly think you would benenfit from a lot of stirrupless riding, and riding on a lunge line without reins, so that your seat can be completely independent of the tack and aids. I honestly think you should polish yourself on the flat before you do much more jumping. You have a lottt of potential, and your horse is an a+ mover. I love the hind engagement that you get out of her, and she seems to be trying to round, but your tight rein hold does get in her way. She's vrey flashy, and I'm in love with her knee action. I think you should consider doing 3 day with her someday, because her movement seems very typey, and could get you some very nice scores in the dressage ring, with some polishing.

I would work a LOT more on pole work. Put like... a gajillion trot poles, and just work her over it. Practice lifting up her shoulders and really pushing her forward with your lower leg, because she's forehandy, and getting her a bit more on her rump, would give her a world of benefits on a jump course, or just over a set of poles. 

From doing all of this, I assure you, you'll both become better athletes, and more competitive in your sport.

Hope I helped :]


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

awesome critique! thankss. 
the gaping of the mouth thing was actually her chewing on the bit. As you can see, I'm posting up, and I never have a hold of her face when I'm in the "up" position. My trainer forbids me . I agree with you about the tight hold though, I have a bad habit about that when she's hyper :lol: and we're working on it. The good news is she's only in a french link snaffle 

I've been thinking about 3 day A LOT. She has shown so much athleticism and heart towards cross country. I really want to start her over hunters for the training for about a year. I want her to be able to do a course with a relaxed frame and a slow pace. That way, if I do have to sell her, anybody (well, almost :lol would be able to ride her. Then, I want to move up to dressage, jumpers, xc. 

this was an off day for us, I'll try to get better ones of us on a normal day. Because we really don't look like this all the time


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

oooooooh. I have a suggestion if she ever decides she doesn't like her bit anymore [lol, this is COMPLETELY random].
but... try her in a sprenger KK Ultra loose ring french link snaffle. Gah. They're amazing, haha. I though I would share that.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

really? 
I might have to try it :lol:


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

Mhmmm. My horse is one of the most bit sensitive horses I've ever known. We had to change bits out like ever 3 months or so, because she'd be doing fine in it, and all of a sudden, start freaking out, and rearing and spazzing out when you'd touch her in the mouth. Since I put the KK in her mouth, she's very calm, very flexible and supple through her topline, and reaches for the bit. I love that thing, it's the only bit I'll ever use XD


----------



## jeezitsjacki (Aug 3, 2007)

I think everything i would say was covered, but I just wanted to add on to the bit. I have the same KK bit and I also love it! It works really well


----------



## hunterchick24 (Jun 1, 2008)

OK i have a little to say if you dont mind and if any of it comes across rude I am so sorry i do not at all mean it in a mean way. Heres what i see first.. GET OFF HER FACE, You are pulling quiet hard on her face and you can see it in yours arms. entire seat and her mouth. Pulling or even sea sawing which u are doing does not fix a horse it just adventually agrivates them to no extent after a long period of time (over a year). When u ride in every photo about u are riding with your hand either in your... or by your knees or her shoulders. this does not fix a horse it breaks your striaght line to the horses mouth and it ruins your seat. I ride alot of babies and my horse is very strong and even then i never ride with that much rien because you end up going into a pulling match which they always win. also you can make a horses mouth very rough and if you constantly do it u dont not fix anything because they are so use to it has NO impact. I would raise your hands to about 3 inches above your palmal close to her mane and work from there. also if u what the olympics or any professional horse back rider not a single one has there hands lower then there palmal because you can not atteve anything there. Your horse is GEORGOUS and you are a great rider. I would try pushing her foward with your leg and then hold steady with your hand until she gives in her head and you will feel it and the minute she does i would GIVE to her with your leg and hand. That is her reward, AND soon all you will have to do is use a little leg and she will know and even if she is strong then thats good u can chanle her energy. TRUST ME I RIDE THE ENERGIZER HORSE!!! lol its good to practice this alot in a 40 meter circle working on bending and giving to you and I am telling u that it will work,.. Trust me my horse is a professionaly trainer showmanship and western horse for quarter horse but when he didnt make it in the circut for worlds I got him and I turned him english and i feel i put that energy in him that he wasnt aloud to use when he was younger adn I ma telling u he is a hand full i am not exagerating. BUt all in al i know i am talking alot! but i feel u and your horse are amazing and will be and are a beautiful team! Good luck in the future!


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah she/he seams a little fussy in the bridle but if that was just that it is fine. if i were you i would just work on bending and loosing up in the shoulder. he/she is a nice mover. I love your JUMPS THEY ARE AWESOME. i have crappy jumps i mean they work but the just are not like cool colors or anything my horse is half blind tho...Litteraly so it doesnt matter much to her lol. but yalll look to be doing great i love your horse.


----------

